# Arctic on FT......that was quick



## zadiac (2/4/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...tic-styled-tank-atomizer-btdc-sub-ohm-subtank


----------



## Ashley A (2/4/15)

Now, when is that Nuppin clone coming???


----------



## kev mac (13/6/15)

zadiac said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...tic-styled-tank-atomizer-btdc-sub-ohm-subtank


Ordered a couple of 18650s and had them in a week,I couldn't believe it. When it's an item I want badly set watches for snail mail.


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Ordered a couple of 18650s and had them in a week,I couldn't believe it. When it's an item I want badly set watches for snail mail.


Thats quite quick. The joys of living in the US. It takes 3 weeks to get to SA on a canoe (they can only send batteries surface mail to SA) then another 2 to work its way through our half functioning postal service.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

